# Xbox One will release on November 22 in 13 territories including the US and Europe



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One will release on November 22 in 13 territories including the US and Europe*

Xbox One will release on November 22 in 13 territories including the US and Europe, Microsoft announced today. The firm is also making a limited number of additional Xbox One Day One consoles available for pre-order at retail. 










These 13 markets include: Australia, Austria, Brazil, Canada, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Mexico, New Zealand, Spain, UK, and USA. Other markets will follow in 2014.

“We are humbled and gratified by the tremendous interest in Xbox One from game fans everywhere,” said Yusuf Mehdi, corporate VP of marketing, strategy and business. “We sold out of our pre-order supply faster than at any other time in our history and we are on path to have the biggest launch of an Xbox ever.”

Mehdi said because of the consumer demand, a limited number of additional Xbox One Day One consoles will be made available for pre-order through coordinated effort with retail partners.

“We’re going to keep bringing more value to the Xbox One as we head towards launch building on some of the advancements we have already shared such as the 40 plus improvements to the Xbox One controller, advancements to help you find the perfect opponent and make the most of our online community, to the power of the cloud,” said Mehdi. 

“November 22 is a special day in Xbox history – on this day, we first launched Xbox 360 in 2005. Our next chapter begins in 79 days, when Xbox One becomes available. We built Xbox One to bring you the best games, unrivaled multiplayer and more entertainment than ever before. It’s nearly time to say “Xbox On” and open a new world of games and entertainment.”

Earlier this morning, it was rumored by various retailers that the console would get a release date today, with Microsoft retail advisor Mike Ogden confirming an announcement for 2pm UK. 

Last week, a Pepsico promotion pegged the Xbox One’s release at late November, debunking the previous rumor which had it down for a November 8 launch.

Microsoft announced yesterday at the Citi Global Technology Conference, it had began full production of the console in preparation for launch and had boosted the CPU from 1.6 GHz to 1.75 GHz.

Xbox One is releasing just seven days after Sony releases its PlayStation 4 in North America and seven days before PS4 lands in Europe on November 29.

Source: VG24/7


----------

